# Club or Lease



## dharnold (Jan 14, 2013)

Two hunters looking for any area within an hour (or so)drive to Newnan. Leaving Greene county hunt club due to retirement this year. We can provide our own stands and have equipment to assist in food plots. We know how to share responsiabilty in QDM and prove to be an assit to any hunt club.


----------



## winchester270 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Talbot County Club*

PM Sent Give me a call if interested


----------



## hazmattechnc (Feb 9, 2013)

*openings*

we have openings on lease membership is 550 includes campground with water/ sewer/ electricity and campground can be used year round so you can leave your camper set up email me at hazmattechnc@yahoo.com or call 828-648-0123


----------



## bandit819 (Feb 10, 2013)

We have 2 openings in Dooly County. Check out our thread in the clubs looking for members section under Dooly Co. hunt club


----------



## NGaIrish (Feb 14, 2013)

*Stephens Co Club*

Would be glad to tell you about our club.

PM me and we can get in touch.


----------



## wcannon (Mar 3, 2013)

We have a club in Stewart County about an 1 1/2 hour drive from you. Camp with water and power, Deer, hogs, and turkey. 2500 acres Call Jimmy Mudd if interested at 706 816 8722


----------



## greyghost (Mar 4, 2013)

We Manage a Club in Floyd county check out our web sight and give drop me an Email. Family oriented QDM..
http://buckfeverhuntingclub.webs.com/


----------



## 280 x bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 19, 2013)

I've still got 2 openings on a beautiful lease about 30 minutes from you and going to be down this weekend working if you want to look around. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=733068


----------



## EJG (Apr 22, 2013)

We have three openings in Hancock Co. Lease is timber property and camp off site, about 1 mile down dirt road. Camp sites have water, sewer and electricity. Camp is usable year round.
Contact ed.gooden@hilton.com if interested.


----------



## BIGTEN (Apr 24, 2013)

*openings*

we have 2 openings in a  warren co qdm club. nice camp,w/elect, shower and walk in deer cooler.

more info email me @
sray@morganleesupply.com


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Apr 29, 2013)

We have 2 opening in Oglethorpe Co.
If interested call me at 404-310-9776


----------

